# Hoping the Breeder can respond and Help!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This dog is in need of a new home or she will be euthanized:

V4 Leila Toril Gene Haus Juris SchH2 Kkl1 Female Spayed DOB Jan 16, 2006 Tattoo AE6FULS Sire Liedo vom Kuckucksland Dam: Vanta vom Wolfratshausenn Registered AKC, and WDCA Trained Protection Dog- Schutzhund- Great in the Blinds, protection and tracking. She is not good with other animals. She is a great family dog, indoor/outdoor. She is very loving. I was hoping to transition her to a service animal but that has not worked out

? Washington German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ?*RescueMe.Org










The breeder has been contacted.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In a case such as this, who would notify the breeder? The owner? The shelter? Both?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully a owner would notify the breeder before the dog ended up in the shelter-She's a pretty girl


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RescueMe is a site that anyone can use. To me this looks like the current owner is simply using it as a place to list the dog, not that this dog is actually in a shelter or being surrendered to a rescue. I would hope the owner had contacted the breeder.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

It says "Urgent: This animal could be euthanized if not adopted soon" on top of her picture **

Poor girl I hope someone can help her.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Sad. I hope the owner is just trying to use the site as a way to find a suitable home for the dog and not because they would actually euthanize her. 

This would breach most breeder contracts, yes? Do breeders ever approve of online listings as a way to rehome dogs?


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone contacting me. I just found out about Leila yesterday and we are in the process of working with the owner to release and fly Leila back to me. She is a wonderful dog and will be cared for until we find her a forever home. Thank you Hugh for posting for me - I just joined and the forum doesn't allow me to submit yet. Megan Judge, Haus Juris German Shepherds (703) 772-4303


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kaimeju said:


> This would breach most breeder contracts, yes? Do breeders ever approve of online listings as a way to rehome dogs?


Depends on the contract. Most ask for "first right of refusal" which means if someone intends to sell the dog, they must offer the dog back to the breeder first at their price. It's unrealistic to think that breeders require a person to GIVE a dog back, but it's absolutely ethical for a breeder to have first right of refusal (and use it).

Some people really just have no idea that many breeders WANT to help, if not get dogs back at their own expense. They think they are doing the right thing by NOT burdening the breeder.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

I just spoke with Leila's family/owner again and they assured me that she is currently home with them and have no plans to euthanasia her. I am still trying to get Leila released and flown to me. Thanks again, Megan


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Makobytes said:


> Thank you everyone contacting me. I just found out about Leila yesterday and we are in the process of working with the owner to release and fly Leila back to me. She is a wonderful dog and will be cared for until we find her a forever home. Thank you Hugh for posting for me - I just joined and the forum doesn't allow me to submit yet. Megan Judge, Haus Juris German Shepherds (703) 772-4303


Happy to hear you're trying to do the right thing by her. Good luck getting her back.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 20, 2014)

UPDATE ... Leila went to her new home last night. Her new family has lots of room for her to play and a child (and parents) to play with. Owner (my sister) had just retired, moved to a different state and is ill. She is heartbroken that she had to give up Leila and contacted her CA GSD groups for assistance to place Leila. She also contacted the breeder ... ALL said they would help. Leila was always with the owner and family and remained a part of the family. One site GSD rescue I think placed the "in danger" at the top of their entire page causing miscommunications as this statement continued to wind its way through the internet. Owner removed ad immediately but shared pages continued to carry the urgent alert. Leila was never in danger and is well loved and cared for. Many thanks to all, a special thanks to Megan (her breeder) for always standing behind not only her own litters but the GSD community.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you to Megana nd everybody who helped this beautiful girl. Dooley sending your sister some healing thoughts. The reach out and help part of this forum is one of its best features.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great ending!


----------

